# Knee Surgery -acl



## codedog (Aug 5, 2008)

Patient had a knee ACL reconstruction with bone-patella autograft. I coding  CPT CODE 29888  but is there also a code for the autograft?


----------



## trose45116 (Aug 5, 2008)

it is my understanding that the graft in included in the code 29888


----------



## mbort (Aug 6, 2008)

The autograft is included in the 29888.  If an allograft is used it is codeable seperately via HCPC.


----------

